# Traumatized hen, future eggs?



## Chickadee21st (Feb 23, 2013)

Just rescued an Ameraucana hen approximately 1 yr old. Was told by a few that she may never lay eggs because of her traumatic past. Anyone have experience in helping the egg laying process getting started? I've heard these types of chickens lay beautifully colored eggs and would live for her to lay some.


----------



## Chickadee21st (Feb 23, 2013)

Oops. Darn autocorrect


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

I don't know if there's a process, but from my understanding she should start laying when she's comfy. Unless of course the trauma is physical.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Hens dont stop laying for a lifetime from a traumatizing event. Just give her a safe warm place to call home, give her layer pellets, and wait about a month. Also Easter Eggers mature really late with her being only a year old she may just be at the beginning of her laying if she's even started yet.


----------



## Chickadee21st (Feb 23, 2013)

Great, thanks for the info!


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

I saved a hen once dose not lay eggs but I love her so much!


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I have had hens who died from shock alone, and others who went through serious physical trauma and bounced back. Like people, they are all different. I like my Americaunas because they are turning out to be a very independent hearty breed. Mine are 3 years old this year. Those blue eggs are lovely! 

Unless her trauma destroyed her egg making/laying ability she will probably lay once she settles in and feels safe.


----------

